
In praise of a Basic Income - TuringTest
https://medium.com/basic-income/what-if-you-got-1-000-a-month-just-for-being-alive-i-decided-to-find-out-9e8591976c37
======
TuringTest
This reminds me of Bertrand Russell's _In praise of iddleness_ [1] (which it
quotes).

[1] [http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html](http://www.zpub.com/notes/idle.html)

 _Update:_ Previously appeared at HN through the original publication at
vox.com, though it got little discussion.

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12951747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12951747)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13000941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13000941)

